#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  6 Йог Нигумы - Туммо

## Ometoff

Обращаюсь к получавшим от Йонтена Гьялтсо передачу на практику 6 Йог Нигумы. Появились ли какие-либо аудио - видео - книжные - картинные - рисованные - рукописные материалы по практике Туммо? Получал передачу в декабре 2015 года в Москве на данные практики, хотелось бы начать практиковать Туммо, правильно практиковать, то есть иметь под рукой какой-либо материал, например с символикой - ХАМ -РАМ - ТИГЛЕ и т.д. хотя бы слайды что были на семинаре. Порядок практики вспомнить бы. Приехать к вам на совместные практики пока не могу ввиду отдалённого места жительства г.Ульяновск. Помогите пожалуйста с подручным материалом у кого есть такая возможность. Пишите в личку, буду благодарен.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Обращаюсь к получавшим от Йонтена Гьялтсо передачу на практику 6 Йог Нигумы. Появились ли какие-либо аудио - видео - книжные - картинные - рисованные - рукописные материалы по практике Туммо? Получал передачу в декабре 2015 года в Москве на данные практики, хотелось бы начать практиковать Туммо, правильно практиковать, то есть иметь под рукой какой-либо материал, например с символикой - ХАМ -РАМ - ТИГЛЕ и т.д. хотя бы слайды что были на семинаре. Порядок практики вспомнить бы. Приехать к вам на совместные практики пока не могу ввиду отдалённого места жительства г.Ульяновск. Помогите пожалуйста с подручным материалом у кого есть такая возможность. Пишите в личку, буду благодарен.


Напишите в московский центр.

----------

Ometoff (19.04.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

Вопрос по практике йоги Туммо. Выполняю практику по пробуждению на голодный желудок, слышал мнение что перед практикой туммо нужна сытная  и обитая пища для разжигания огня. Что Учитель Йонтен Гиалтсо говорит по этому поводу? Можно ли практиковать туммо на пустой желудок или это ошибка? И если после еды необходимо практиковать, то сразу же или через 1-2 часа лучше, сразу то тяжеловато наверняка будет. Помогите разобраться в этом вопросе, дабы избежать ошибок и упрочить свою практику во благо всем живым существам.

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Обращаюсь к получавшим от Йонтена Гьялтсо передачу на практику 6 Йог Нигумы. Появились ли какие-либо аудио - видео - книжные - картинные - рисованные - рукописные материалы по практике Туммо? Получал передачу в декабре 2015 года в Москве на данные практики, хотелось бы начать практиковать Туммо, правильно практиковать, то есть иметь под рукой какой-либо материал, например с символикой - ХАМ -РАМ - ТИГЛЕ и т.д. хотя бы слайды что были на семинаре. Порядок практики вспомнить бы. Приехать к вам на совместные практики пока не могу ввиду отдалённого места жительства г.Ульяновск. Помогите пожалуйста с подручным материалом у кого есть такая возможность. Пишите в личку, буду благодарен.


Приветствую! 

Посмотри материалы на Rutracker.org по ключевым словам туммо и шесть йог.
Там есть видео материалы по туммо (полный ретрит), а также книги по 6 йогам Наропы от Гленна Мулина, также труд написанный вторым Далай-Ламой, и от Ламы Еше Тубтена. 

Сарва Мангалам!

----------

Joy (26.11.2019), Ometoff (27.04.2017), Кхьенце Гьял (28.05.2018)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Вопрос по практике йоги Туммо. Выполняю практику по пробуждению на голодный желудок, слышал мнение что перед практикой туммо нужна сытная  и обитая пища для разжигания огня. Что Учитель Йонтен Гиалтсо говорит по этому поводу? Можно ли практиковать туммо на пустой желудок или это ошибка? И если после еды необходимо практиковать, то сразу же или через 1-2 часа лучше, сразу то тяжеловато наверняка будет. Помогите разобраться в этом вопросе, дабы избежать ошибок и упрочить свою практику во благо всем живым существам.


Посмотрите личные сообщения.

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

Сначала Нгондро надо пройти, что касается практики, вам потребуется соблюдать особый режим и жить согласно ему. Без режима стадия стабильности и поддержания огня, даже просто вероятность разжечь его правильно сильно мала.

----------

